# Lest ihr lieber Tests/Reviews zu Produkten, oder schaut ihr lieber (gut gemachte) Test-/Review-Videos an?



## INU.ID (29. Juni 2019)

Hi.

Die Frage im Titel erklärt ja eigentlich schon alles. Lest ihr lieber klassische Tests und Reviews von irgendwelchen Produkten in Textform (*natürlich mit Fotos/Bildern*), oder schaut ihr lieber (gut gemachte! also auch mit Inhaltsverzeichnis/Timestamps usw) Test- bzw. Review-Videos? Habt ihr vielleicht sogar schon bestimmte Lieblings-Tester? Oder habt ihr vielleicht sogar Tests für die einen Produkte lieber als Text, für die anderen aber lieber als Videos?

Und wenn es geht bitte mit Begründung.

Es geht hier um wirklich alle Themenbereiche, also nicht nur Computer-Hardware oder -Software, sondern auch Fernseher, Zahnpasta, Rasierer, Autos, Urlaub/Hotels, Versicherungen, Rasenmäher usw.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

Ich hasse Videos.... !

- Zuviel Geschwätz
 - keine vorher lesbare Gliederung
- keine Zusammenfassung, die man zuerst lesen kann
- ständig muss man anhalten, um z.B. Diagramme in Ruhe zu bewerten
- Ebenso bei Detailaufnahmen

=> Zeitverschwendung, Fotos und Text bringen mir viel mehr

Und der wichtigste Punkt:
- _Wenn ich einen Test in der PCGH lese dann weiß ich dass der Inhalt  korrekt und penibel getestet wurde, alle Rahmenbedingungen sind klar und  beschrieben und die Infos sind rein sachlich _ (Danke Incredible)



INU.ID schrieb:


> Es geht hier um wirklich alle Themenbereiche, also  nicht nur Computer-Hardware oder -Software, sondern auch Fernseher,  Zahnpasta, Rasierer, Autos, Urlaub/Hotels, Versicherungen, Rasenmäher  usw.


Es gibt natürlich Fälle, in denen ein Video sehr gut ist. Immer denn wenn man ausschließlich optische Informationen benötigt. Z.B. für Ferienwohnungen brauche ich keinen Text, sondern nur ein Video vom Inneren und der Aussicht. Geht es schon um Lageplan, Wohnungsschnitt etc. sind Fotos und Text merklich besser. Ansonsten ist ein gutes Foto immer besser, Betonung liegt auf gutem Foto.

Ein anderer Bereich sind Vorträge. Wirklich rhetorisch gut aufbearbeitete Reden sind ein Genuss. Die kann man auch als Video genießen. In der Regel ist die Information aber auf wenigen Schaubildern besser darzustellen.

Was ich mag sind gute schriftliche Tests oder Produktbeschreibungen, dazu gute Fotos und je  nach Fall Diagramme und als Schmankel, wer es denn sehen möchte, ein Video.


----------



## AK39 (29. Juni 2019)

Videos sehe ich mir nur an, wenn mich das Thema extrem interessiert.

Tests in Textform lese ich auch aufgrund eines allgemeinen Interesse an dem Thema.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Juni 2019)

Servus,

bestes Beispiel:

ich suche ein neues Handy .. finde ich ein Modell welches mir extrem gefällt, schaue ich mir schon relativ viele Videos dazu an.
Bilder sind mMn leblos, in Videos kann ich viel besser Dinge wie Menü, smoothnes etc. erkennen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (29. Juni 2019)

Definitiv lesen.
Nicht dass ihr mir unsympathisch seid, aber ich kann dem Gequatsche in Videos selten was abgewinnen.
Beim lesen kann ich, wenn ich was nicht verstanden habe, einfach einen Absatz zurück springen.


----------



## masterX244 (29. Juni 2019)

Genauso Textbevorzuger hier.
Videos kann man nicht mal schnell diagonal lesen wenn man nur ne bestimmte Information sucht. Und wenns Gehirn auf schnelles Lesen verdrahtet ist dauern Videos generell zu lange


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juni 2019)

Bitte auch an Computerspiele usw. denken. 



masterX244 schrieb:


> Videos kann man nicht mal schnell diagonal lesen wenn man nur ne bestimmte Information sucht.


Bei "gut gemachten" Videos hast du aber auch ein Inhaltsverzeichnis bzw. ja sogar Timestamps, um direkt zu bestimmten Punkten springen zu können.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

[x] Ich lese Tests und Reviews lieber in Textform

Dabei habe ich relevante Infos besser im Überblick.
Gelegentlich gucke ich mir aber auch Videos an.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2019)

Lesen, absolut lesen. 

Bei der Begründung bin ich ganz bei interessierterUser. Ich möchte nicht das Gelaber von irgendwem hören. Ich möchte ganz in Ruhe und in meinem Tempo (tendenziell also schneller als ein Video mit Sprecher mir Infos vermitteln kann) lesen. Ich möchte dazu weder Kopfhörer noch Lautsprecher brauchen. Ich liebe es zu lesen und halte den Durchmarsch von Videos in vielen Bereichen, in denen Informationen zuvor primär durch Texte vermittelt worden sind, auch für eine intellektuelle Rückentwicklung (Videokonsum ist "passiver" als Lesen, in puncto Informationsverarbeitung im Hirn. Zumindest bei mir selbst meine ich feststellen zu können, dass gelesene und dadurch quasi "selbst erarbeitete" Informationen deutlich nachhaltiger sind in puncto "Speicherdauer" und tatsächlichem Verständnis, als solche, die einem im Video vorgekaut werden). Videos können eine super Ergänzung zu Tests sein, sei es um Videospielszenen ganz direkt zeigen zu können, sei es um einen besseren optischen Eindruck zu kriegen von irgendeinem anderen Produkt. Aber letztlich bin ich ganz klar "Team Lesen", Videos sind tendenziell eine Pest und werden von mir nahezu nie angeklickt. Das gilt auch für PCGH-Stuff.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Juni 2019)

+1 HenneHuhns Ausführungen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2019)

Beides.
Es gibt halt Sachen, die in Videoform besser darstellbar sind und andere wieder besser in Textform.
Geht auch beides zusammen, als Ergänzung zueinander.
Oder auch als Erklärung, ein Bild sagt oftmals mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Juni 2019)

Ich lese Tests und Reviews lieber in Textform.
Liegt evtl am Alter?!


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2019)

Alles, ob vid oder Text egal Hauptsache neuer Stoff!


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Beides. Es gibt halt Sachen, die in Videoform besser darstellbar sind und andere wieder besser in Textform.


Wenn du magst nenn doch bitte noch Beispiele für die eine sowie die andere Form. Wo du lieber liest, und wo du lieber Videos anschaust.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich hasse Videos.... !


Ach hör auf, du lüchst doch, niemand hasst Videos! Ich sag nur KATZEN!!!11


> Es gibt natürlich Fälle, in denen ein Video sehr gut ist.


Aha, also doch, erst geantwortet, und dann noch mal genau nachgedacht. Erwischt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

Könntest Du noch den Punkt in der Umfrage:
_"Ich bevorzuge Tests mit Fotos und Video"_ ergänzen?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (29. Juni 2019)

Wenn es um Smartphones geht, schaue ich mir Reviews und Tests von 3 bis 5 Youtubern an. Dazu sei gesagt kein Smartphone mit MTK Prozessoren. Zum Schluss fragt man sich selber "Brauch ich die Leistung im Alltag"?. Bei mir ist die Preisspanne von 150€ bis 200€.
Bei Spielen schau ich mir Reviews und Tests an. Wenn es um AAA Titel geht, kauf ich nicht direkt. Das letzte AMD Bundle mit Resident Evil 2 und Remake Division hat mir 100€ erspart. Der Vollpreis für die beiden Spiele hat sich in meinen Augen nicht gelohnt. Die Hersteller geben sich kaum mühe ein Produkt zum Release fertig zu stellen. 

Lese gerade die Releases von Spielen in diesem Jahr und da gibt es nur eins, was ich mir kaufen werde: Borderlands 3. Bei Star Wars: Fallen Order warte ich erstmal ab, denn der Hype wird groß und schnell fallen.
Wenn Last of Us 2 dieses Jahr noch erscheint, dann ist es den Vollpreis auf jeden Fall wert. Death Stranding warte ich auch erst ab.


----------



## Slezer (29. Juni 2019)

Lesen

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juni 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Könntest Du noch den Punkt in der Umfrage:
> _"Ich bevorzuge Tests mit Fotos und Video"_ ergänzen?





Aber nur damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt, Fotos/Bilder gehören zu Text-Reviews natürlich dazu. Diesen Punkt werde ich besser mal im Startposting nachtragen, bevor die Leute wirklich an "nur Text" denken. ^^


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber nur damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt, Fotos/Bilder gehören zu Text-Reviews natürlich dazu. Diesen Punkt werde ich besser mal im Startposting nachtragen, bevor die Leute wirklich an "nur Text" denken. ^^


Gibt es überhaupt noch Artikel ohne Bilder?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn du magst nenn doch bitte noch Beispiele für die eine sowie die andere Form. Wo du lieber liest, und wo du lieber Videos anschaust.


Bei Spielen zB ist mir ein Video lieber, bei Mäusen nutze ich beide Formen und bei Monitoren sind Videos eine gute Ergänzung zu Testwerten.
Auch bei Autos finde ich Videos ziemlich gut, da man zB den Innenraum viel besser rüber bringt und das Auto auch mal hört.
Bei Sachen wie Waschmaschinen, Kühlschränken usw interessieren mich nur die reinen Daten und vielleicht 1-2 Produktbilder.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Juni 2019)

Ich lese auch deutlich lieber. Dieses ganze Youtube-Gehype kann ich nicht ausstehen. Wenn dann 50% der Zeit noch damit verbracht wird fürs Abo zu werben oder sonst was das Quote bringt.... 

Text und Bild passen für mich da viel besser.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2019)

Und auf den Reviewseiten hast du Werbung überall. 
Geld verdienen will doch so ziemlich jeder.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2019)

Ich lese bei weitem lieber Tests aus den Gründen, die interessierterUser ganz oben schon genannt hat plus einem ganz wesentlichen zusätzlichen:

- Wenn ich einen Test in der PCGH lese dann weiß ich dass der Inhalt korrekt und penibel getestet wurde, alle Rahmenbedingungen sind klar und beschrieben und die Infos sind rein sachlich. Es gibt bestimmt Videos bei denen das auch so ist, aber es gibt keine Möglichkeit durch einen bestimmten Filter/Suchfunktion diese schon vorher zu erkennen. Oder anders gesagt bei einem Video muss ich mir 5 ansehen um 3 vollcrap-Videos auszusortieren und bei den verbleibenden besseren noch zu entscheiden ob ich den Methoden/Vorgehen/Resultaten vertrauen kann oder nicht.


Oder ganz profan gesagt: Ich mag Benchmarkbalken der neuen Grafikkarte am liebsten von Raff. Denn bei dem weiß ich dass er sich eher selbst steinigen würde als irgendnen Quatsch zu benchen und zu veröffentlichen. Und für falsche CPU/RAM-Tests würde man Stephan wahrscheinlich rasieren. Nicht auszudenken.


----------



## XT1024 (29. Juni 2019)

Ihh, Videos.

Sehe ich _hier,_ über neue Beiträge, irgendwas mit Video, bin ich weg und das liegt nicht nur an 1,5 Mbit.
Lt. Kommentaren soll das ja zuweilen eher an Laientheater erinnern. 


Zu Themen, die mich eher beiläufig interessieren:
Ich brauche keine Infos, die in 2 Tabellen passen in 5 Minuten Video verwurstet. 
Text  kann ich überfliegen, durchsuchen und was nicht alles, Videos muss ich  mir von A bis Q ansehen oder alle 30 Sekunden springen. Nö, danke.


Wenn  ich konkrete Infos zu einem bestimmten Produkt, meinetwegen kurz vor der  Kaufentscheidung oder so, brauche, sehe ich mir auch mal ein  Video an.
Oder zu Produkten, die eher schwierig nur als Text zu beschreiben sind. Kamerastative fallen mir gerade als letztes Beispiel ein aber sonst? Viel Gelaber, gerne nichtssagendes herumgefummel am Gerät... Pfff.
Was mir bisher untergekommen ist, war nichts und genau so gut in Textform aufgehoben aber heut scheint das Ziel ja Video als Selbstzweck zu sein.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Bei "gut gemachten" Videos hast du aber auch ein  Inhaltsverzeichnis bzw. ja sogar Timestamps, um direkt zu bestimmten  Punkten springen zu können.


Dann habe ich noch keine gesehen. 


Überaus grausig finde ich ja Diagramme o. ä., die in (gefühlt) unleserlichen 320*240 im Video landen.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch Artikel ohne Bilder?


Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt. 

Es gibt ja sogar Browser die die Webseiten nur in Textform darstellen. 


XT1024 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch keine gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur mal ein Beispiel (Aufbau und Struktur/Moderator sind Geschmackssache, daher nur ein "Beispiel"):

Hier ein Review in Textform: Samsung Q70/Q70R QLED Review (QN49Q70R, QN55Q70R, QN65Q70R, QN75Q70R, QN82Q70R, QN85Q70R) - RTINGS.com

Hier ein Review, vom selben "Produzenten" und Produkt, als Video: YouTube

Unten in der Videobeschreibung findest du Timestamps zu allen 18 Punkten des 14 Minuten Videos.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Juli 2019)

Also wenn ich mir Tests zu Gemüte führe, dann meistens als Videos.
In Videos werden positive und negative Aspekte (meistens) direkt gezeigt und ich bekomme einen groben Überblick über das Produkt.
Wenn es lustig gemacht ist, dann unterhält es natürlich auch zusätzlich.


----------



## Krautmausch (1. Juli 2019)

Ich lass mich zwar gern von Videos zulabern, aber für ernsthafte Auseinandersetzung ist mir der Informationsgehalt zu sehr mit flashiger Präsentation gefüttert. Wenn ich mich für PC-Komponenten interessiere, brauch ich nicht für zehn Minuten jemandem beim Auspacken und Einbauen zugucken, während er über irgendwas vor sich hin schwadroniert, ehe er mal zum Kern kommt; flüssiges Gameplay sieht immer gleich aus und sagt überhaupt nichts über Prozessoren oder Grafikkarten aus, schon gar nicht in einem auf 30 FPS gerenderten Video; und die Benchmarkdiagramme bekommt man in Textform ganz genauso hin, wie sie letztendlich in Videos eingeblendet werden.
Allenfalls Gehäusereviews machen sich in Videoform vielleicht besser, weil man dort das Gehäuse auch mal gedreht aus allen Winkeln sieht und jemandem beim konkreten Ein- und Ausbau von Laufwerkskäfigen und Staubfiltern zusehen kann. Aber auch da wird gern mal was vergessen und ich muss teilweise drei Videos über dasselbe Produkt gucken, eh mal das Detail erwähnt wird, was mich interessiert.
Für die Informationsdichte pro Zeit ist ein Textartikel immernoch unschlagbar; nicht zuletzt, weil man einfach zu den Infos springen kann, die man für wichtig hält, und dann auch mal pausieren und nachdenken oder mit anderen Werten in einem zweiten Fenster vergleichen kann.

Was Spiele angeht (daran hatte ich erst gar nicht gedacht, schließlich sind wir hier bei PCGH), machen sich Videos vermutlich wirklich besser, um einen Eindruck vom Spielfluss zu bekommen, aber auch da wirken manche Testvideos ziemlich "cringe" (fähiger Spieletester zu sein in allen Ehren, aber heutzutage muss man extrem viel Charisma haben, um auf Youtube nicht zu verblassen) und ich guck mir tendenziell lieber ein tatsächliches Gameplayvideo ohne Kommentar an und bilde mir meine eigene Meinung. Spiele sind im Gegensatz zu Hardware eh eine mehrheitlich subjektive Sache.


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2019)

Kommt auf das Produkt an. 
Grundsätzlich bevorzuge ich Texte.
Aber z.B. bei Smartphone schau ich mir gerne Videos an weil man da die Reaktionszeit des Betriebssystem besser einschätzen kann als wenn in einem Text "zügig" steht.
Oder wenns generell um die Handhabung, Haptik von Produkten geht finde ich Videos hilfreicher. 
Aber ein Videos wo einer ein Datenblatt abliest kann man sich wohl getrost sparen


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2019)

Ich bevorzuge die schriftliche Form. Allein schon wenn der Mensch in dem Video eine nervige Aussprache, nicht meinen Humor hat, oder schlicht anstrengend ist, versaut einem das doch den Spaß bei der Informationsaufnahme. Auch kann ich Text jederzeit lesen und verstehen, bei Videos muss erstmal die Umwelt passen und dann kann man sich auch verhören und muss zurückspulen usw. Einfach unpraktischer.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juli 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge die schriftliche Form. Allein schon wenn der Mensch in dem Video eine nervige Aussprache, nicht meinen Humor hat, oder schlicht anstrengend ist, versaut einem das doch den Spaß bei der Informationsaufnahme.


Deswegen ja das "(gut gemachte)" im Titel. Natürlich ist die Voraussetzung - sowohl für einen Text als auch für ein Video - dass die Präsentation, die Qualität, der Inhalt und die Auswahl der Informationen usw, genau eurem Geschmack entspricht.

Einen guten Text mit einem schlechten Video zu vergleichen macht natürlich keinen Sinn, genau wie umgekehrt. Basis dieser Umfrage sollte sein, dass die Text- sowie die Video-Form des Reviews genau euren Geschmack trifft.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juli 2019)

Beides

Vor allem in Bereich von Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen ist das für mich hilfreicher als ein reiner Textabriss mit ein paar Fotos drin.
Dann kann man auch sehen wie sich das Programm bedienen lässt.

Bei Handys oder Kameras ist es auch so (für mich)
Bei PC Hardware sind die Videos der PCGH ein guter kurzer Überblick.
Ansonsten gerne gute Texte mit Charts, Schaubildern und Fazit.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Deswegen ja das "(gut gemachte)" im Titel. Natürlich ist die Voraussetzung - sowohl für einen Text als auch für ein Video - dass die Präsentation, die Qualität, der Inhalt und die Auswahl der Informationen usw, genau eurem Geschmack entspricht.
> 
> Einen guten Text mit einem schlechten Video zu vergleichen macht natürlich keinen Sinn, genau wie umgekehrt. Basis dieser Umfrage sollte sein, dass die Text- sowie die Video-Form des Reviews genau euren Geschmack trifft.


Okay, Wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich meinte keinen Vergleich zwischen einem guten Text und schlechtem Video, sondern beides schlecht. Im Test brauche ich trotzdem nur nach den Zahlen suchen und diese merken/vergleichen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------

